# Uprated Igntion



## j10gtr (Jul 15, 2007)

Any suggestions for uprating my ignition on a rnn14 sr20det gtir?


Thanks
Paul


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

j10gtr said:


> Any suggestions for uprating my ignition on a rnn14 sr20det gtir?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Why do you want to upgrade the ingition, is your stock one having issues? Honestly the OWM system is awesome and people reliably make more than 400HP on a bone stock ignition! Honestly there is no real power to be gained by upgrading unless yours cannot support the power your making.


----------



## j10gtr (Jul 15, 2007)

I have having problems in relation to having to close plug gaps in order to avoid sprak being blown out.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

j10gtr said:


> I have having problems in relation to having to close plug gaps in order to avoid sprak being blown out.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


What gap are you at?


----------

